# Stewart county 19 pointer



## spaceman (Nov 14, 2005)

A club member of ours reported a 19 pointer dropped off in Cuthbert at a taxidermist (Benson and Taylors??)that came from Stewart County. Same folks had a big 8 and a 10 pointer. Any body hear about this? Said the kid who shot the big 19 pointer was his first hunt of his life. Got it in a soybean food plot. Club members had been seeing this deer for 3 years.


----------

